
Create-Static-Site: Production-Ready Asset Pipeline for Hugo/Jekyll - dwalkr
https://forestry.io/blog/instant-production-ready-scaffolding-with-create-static-site/
======
sgallant
I didn't realize how amazing this project was until I used it the first time.
It's by far the quickest way to go from new site to writing frontend code.

